# politics



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

question:if someone is misrepresenting themselves on the forum and is exposed on a thread should that thread be locked out?don't we all have a right too know the truth?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think this is political it is more honor related IMHO but their threads should probably either be modified or deleted, but I have one question how would you go about proving one misrepresented oneself?


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I don't think this is political it is more honor related IMHO but their threads should probably either be modified or deleted, but I have one question how would you go about proving one misrepresented oneself?



thats whats so cool about pm's you can save them and post them as evidence if need be


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 17, 2011)

So THIS is your final final thoughts? You should have stopped with your last post "final thoughts", this post makes you look little and vindinctive, and I'm sure you are neither considering some of the great nature postings you have made in the past. Squamata, PLEASE look into getting this post deleted by the Mods, it doesn't suit you.


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2011)

PM's = PRIVATE messages... they should be kept that way unless someones life is threatened..


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> So THIS is your final final thoughts? You should have stopped with your last post "final thoughts", this post makes you look little and vindinctive, and I'm sure you are neither considering some of the great nature postings you have made in the past. Squamata, PLEASE look into getting this post deleted by the Mods, it doesn't suit you.



i guess it all depends on which side of the fence your on doc,a good friend put it out there because he felt it needed too be done.all info should be available not just the info that suits some.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 17, 2011)

Then, do as you will.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Gosh, I had just typed a long post for that last thread and when I went to send it, CLOSED!


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Then, do as you will.



well apparently the thread has been pulled too protect the guilty,which i new would happen hence the title here. so mods do your duty and pull mine too

ya know doc this reminds me of a guy awhile back,he was the bartender at a veterans of foriegn wars post i belong too everyone loved him called him gunny,gave him stuff took care of him,but some of the things he said started too not make sense too my grand father so he ran a check and low and behold the guy not only was never in the corps he was never in any branch of service and had a criminal record.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate to beat a dead horse, really I do. But closing a thread is not the same thing as pulling a thread, a closed thread can still be read by people, and you can always start a new one, a pulled thread can't be read by anyone except for maybe the mods.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

As was said PMs are private unless somebody is breaking a forum rule. This is the internet, never forget rule number one about the internet, never believe everything you read or anything anybody says about themselves. People lie, exaggerate, or simply misrepresent themselves for any number of reasons.

The *posts* in question is currently in a safe place until all the Mods and Josh can formally decide what to do with it. I personally am betting it will stay gone for many reasons more then just the attacks on another forum member and then the follow up attacks in response.

People, I know we all are very emotional about our tortoises, but please please stop and think before you post things you may latter regret. Today several good, if perhaps very emotional members got themselves in a bit of hot water, does not matter who or even why, what matters is it hurts them, it hurts you, it hurts the forum, and worse perhaps is it may hurt tortoises because it turns folks off of this site.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I don't think this is political it is more honor related IMHO but their threads should probably either be modified or deleted, but I have one question how would you go about proving one misrepresented oneself?


As I see it, most of the post are formulated by opinions and personal interpretation, therefor hard to prove. Sometimes the suttle things say alot. 





dmmj said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse, really I do. But closing a thread is not the same thing as pulling a thread, a closed thread can still be read by people, and you can always start a new one, a pulled thread can't be read by anyone except for maybe the mods.


Why not remove the post that a mod does not like rather than closing an entire thread. Sometimes things can continue resulting with a good outcome if allowed to go forward.

How many warnings were given, I will guess "two".


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

squamata said:


> well apparently the thread has been pulled too protect the guilty,which i new would happen hence the title here. so mods do your duty and pull mine too





No, mostly it was pulled for us to talk about how we should handle it. It is not always a simple black and white world. Enough folks got to see it before it was pulled and now with you doing this thread, others too will read and wonder. Then they will be PMing you for information on what they missed. Whether or not the party is guilty of any of the things claimed, will become a bit of a moot point. In the end, the damage is already done just by the simple accusations that were made.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> This is the internet, never forget rule number one about the internet, never believe everything you read or anything anybody says about themselves. People lie, exaggerate, or simply misrepresent themselves for any number of reasons.


People lie on the net? So you mean there are not local beautiful women waiting to meet me? also I did not win the canadian/spanish/newzeland lottery? now I am bummed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > well apparently the thread has been pulled too protect the guilty,which i new would happen hence the title here. so mods do your duty and pull mine too
> ...




Good point, Makes me wonder!


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > well apparently the thread has been pulled too protect the guilty,which i new would happen hence the title here. so mods do your duty and pull mine too
> ...



why not leave the thread and let the man answer the accusations?the forum has the right to know the truth one way or the other


----------



## coreyc (Mar 17, 2011)

Some one PM me and fill me in whats going on here?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Why not remove the post that a mod does not like rather than closing an entire thread. Sometimes things can continue resulting with a good outcome if allowed to go forward.



That is why the thread is not deleted at this point. It is sitting in a safe place til cool heads can look at the thread closely and decide what to do with it. I do agree that usually you can just "clean" a post or two and continue the thread, but in this case I, myself, need to really look at the reason the thread was even started and if it has any real benefit to the forum as it is.


----------



## Edna (Mar 17, 2011)

That would be participating in gossip. Sorry.



coreyc said:


> Some one PM me and fill me in whats going on here?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

squamata said:


> why not leave the thread and let the man answer the accusations?the forum has the right to know the truth one way or the other



I don't think the "truth" would ever be totally clear, but I do think it will just become a fight without end, with the forum losing more then anything else. Believe it or not, we do try to keep wars from starting here, from accusations being tossed around, reputations being hurt unfairly. As I stated before however, it is not entirely up to me, it will go before the entire Mod group and Josh.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Based on the two involved, neither will let this rest until they hash it out and come to amends.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Based on the two involved, neither will let this rest until they hash it out and come to amends.


I agree, but they will have to and should do it privately, not on the open forum.

I think I have answered all questions on what is happening at this time and am ending this press conference now. Please got back to helping each other on other threads and having a wonderful St Pat's night.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2011)

squamata said:


> question:if someone is misrepresenting themselves on the forum and is exposed on a thread should that thread be locked out?don't we all have a right too know the truth?



MY question: What if the person accusing someone else of misrepresentation is actually the one doing the misrepresentation, because they got their feelings hurt, or because they couldn't win an argument, or they felt were losing favor with folks for senselessly playing devils advocate, or they were jealous for whatever reason of the person they were accusing?

And how would you know know the truth John? Because a disgruntled person on an internet forum posted it?

I've got nothing to prove to anyone. I know what I've done and not done in my life. I think everyone else can tell whose done what too. The accuser is no dummy and seems to have a way of swaying some people in his favor. Should I start calling you names for following this person? That's the tactic this person has used.

For the record: I have not misrepresented my level of experience whatsoever. I saw my first leopard back in 88-89'. I got my hands on my first leopard in 92'. I honestly don't remember when I became aware of the pp subspecies, but I saw my first one in 98-99'. Since that time I have seen lots more in other people's collections. I saw around a half dozen wild ones in SA in 2005. I saw hundreds of captive ones in SA in 2005. I finally got MY first Gpp in 2010 and all of that has been noted and well documented with photos. I even said in my thread that these were the first Gpp that I have owned and raised.

Where is the misrepresentation? How could I have been unaware of the two subspecies when I saw them first hand in the wild six years ago?

The comment that I believe is being misrepresented, or misunderstood, is that I told this person that due to all the mixing of the two subspecies I really cannot tell the difference between the two subspecies as adults sometimes. Sometimes it is obvious, other times not so much. Any thing beyond that is a manufactured lie and an attempt at defamation. I'd like to think this was all a misunderstanding, but it sure seems that someone has attempted a very low blow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2011)

Its a shame that our forum members have to defend themselves from innuendo. 

All of us here on the forum give you folks the benefits of our experience and share our *OPINIONS* on tortoise keeping. You are all free to take our advice or leave it. Nothing here is dyed in the wool.

Its a sad day when our formerly happy little group starts in-fighting.


----------



## Angi (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....What could it be???????? Maybe Marty is really a 50 year old man pretending to be a 15 year old girl or could Tom really be a cat trainer. Or maybe Onarock really lives in Ohio. Maybe Yvonne doesn't really run a rescue, but likes turtle soup. Or maybe I am really a hot young chick that is sick of getting hit on by rich, handsome men so I pretend to be a middle aged married mom.

What ever it is I know one thing for sure. I have learned a lot here and truely appriciate all of you and your great advice. And to top it off nobody that I know of has complained about the fact that I can't spell and am tecknology retarted.

God bless you all and I hope you can work this out


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2011)

Angi.. why do all your posts post twice? 
Humor.. love it.. and oh so true..
and Ditto..


----------



## Angi (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know and it is driving me crazy. It happends about 75% of the time. Sometimes to send to seperate posts and sometimes a line seperates them. I got a new computer and keyboard. It must have something to do with that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2011)

Tom, you don't have to defend yourself to us. Most of us don't care when you saw your first Leopard or if you can tell the different subspecies apart. We care that you give good advice, let some of us come on the ranch and have a life's dream come to fruition when I got snotted by an elephant and you look good in shorts. Nothing else matters...it's all good...


----------



## terryo (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree Maggie. And visiting Tom would be a dream come true. Damn, I'd give anything to see Tom in shorts.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree angi I also hate getting hit on by rich handsome men.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Its a shame that our forum members have to defend themselves from innuendo.
> 
> All of us here on the forum give you folks the benefits of our experience and share our *OPINIONS* on tortoise keeping. You are all free to take our advice or leave it. Nothing here is dyed in the wool.
> 
> Its a sad day when our formerly happy little group starts in-fighting.



its a sad day when only one side of the story is being allowed,if one person is going too continue too post his side then the thread that started this should be put back up. so yvonne what is meant by you folks am i not a member?not a welcome member?not part of the click? you know with leadership comes responsibility,so if pauls statements were factual then "us folks" need too have that info,so we can decide for ourselves how much weight a persons statements on husbandry may hold.



Tom said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > question:if someone is misrepresenting themselves on the forum and is exposed on a thread should that thread be locked out?don't we all have a right too know the truth?
> ...


tom i never claimed too know the truth,but i am not limited too forum posts i do have a phone and i do talk too people.also tom i don't have anything against you,its the blind faith thing,i have too know all the facts before i jump into something.anyway your girls wanna see ya in shorts better post some pics,this whole thing is starting too remind me of another guy who lived on a ranch in cali,late sixties early seventies can't think of his name though.ahhh it i'll come too me.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 18, 2011)

squamata said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame that our forum members have to defend themselves from innuendo.
> ...





...and it's starting to remind me of watching a bunch of big dogs playing in the yard with a small dog on the side line jumping around and barking like mad and knowing that he can't safely play with them without getting hurt, so he jumps in when he can and nips at the heals of the others UNTIL someone get's irritated and turns around and cleans his clock.....of course it could also be like one of those tiny parasites that burrows into your skin and travels to your nervous system and eventually drives you insane...either works for me but I like the visuals of the dogs playing better......woof, woof


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



lol pretty funny doc,but are the big dogs really as big as they think or have they gave themselves that title out of arogance?are they pompusranians?


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

I never thought I would see a Charles Manson reference on a tortoise forum!


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> I never thought I would see a Charles Manson reference on a tortoise forum!



lol thats it thats the guy.iwonder if he kept torts too?


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 18, 2011)

...wait, Charles wasn't sporting a short hair cut was he? If I remember correctly he had long straggly hair, drug addled eyes, spent lots of time communing with nature.....hmmmmmmmm, could it be that he moved east?

Now personally, I was thinking of Ronald Reagan with the California ranch reference...well groomed, well spoken, intelligent and respected for his words, actions and integrity......


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> ...wait, Charles wasn't sporting a short hair cut was he? If I remember correctly he had long straggly hair, drug addled eyes, spent lots of time communing with nature.....hmmmmmmmm, could it be that he moved east?
> 
> Now personally, I was thinking of Ronald Reagan with the California ranch reference...well groomed, well spoken, intelligent and respected for his words, actions and integrity......



lol doc, anyway i think i have wasted enough of our time with this although there are points too be made at the end of the day this is going nowhere so i am bowing out.i will say that paul would not have posted as he did if he didn't feel it was justified and end it at that


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

Where do Squeaky and Nancy fit into this whole scenario?

Doc and I will post pics when we take our trip out to the Reagan Ranch.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 18, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Where do Squeaky and Nancy fit into this whole scenario?
> 
> Doc and I will post pics when we take our trip out to the Reagan Ranch.



We'll be sure to invite Tom so we can get a group photo....hahaha


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

TFO picnic on the grounds of the Reagan Ranch? Now we are talking politics! I'm in.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 18, 2011)

Stells,,...nice post and good try removing it before someone read it....but this thread has NEVER been about tortoises, this post was about smearing a respected member of the TFO community with petty bull**** because egos have been bruised. 

You're right, it does suck that we should have to stand up fight for those that we respect and I believe the mods are not running scared as you said suggested.

Good Day

If the post was removed by the mods, please feel free to remove this one also.


----------



## stells (Mar 18, 2011)

And who are you??? i'm guessing a follower of the "respected member"
who has smeared enough bull xxxx in his time too.... seems you have a pretty big ego yourself... 

I asked for it to be removed... as i thought i was fueling the fire... but as you responded i may as well carry on... 

The thread in the debatable section was tortoise related... 

Now i will sit and wait for my warning again...


----------



## Nay (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, I hate finding these things late, and have absolutely NO clue what any if it means!! Maybe because I am always a day late and a dollar short. Probably better off not knowing.
But Maybe a pic of Tom in shorts would shake my brains picture of him, (When I find our he is really a 15 yr old girl) (Boy did I have a tough time trying to come up with some description that wouldn't be politically uncorrect!!)
Nay


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

squamata said:


> its a sad day when only one side of the story is being allowed,if one person is going too continue too post his side then the thread that started this should be put back up.
> 
> You know you are right and this is exactly what we decided last night. Josh is suppose to put the thread back for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 18, 2011)

stells said:


> And who are you??? i'm guessing a follower of the "respected member"
> who has smeared enough bull xxxx in his time too.... seems you have a pretty big ego yourself...
> 
> I asked for it to be removed... as i thought i was fueling the fire... but as you responded i may as well carry on...
> ...



Hey Stell's Shelled Warrior's calledâ€¦.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> stells said:
> 
> 
> > And who are you??? i'm guessing a follower of the "respected member"
> ...



It's going to be one of those days again, isn't it? BOTH of you know exactly what you should not do, so did you both really have to go ahead and post those words?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 18, 2011)

You are right and I apologize Jaqcui. Princess Leia and are going outside for the rest of the day.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Where do Squeaky and Nancy fit into this whole scenario?
> ...



That's only about 30 minutes from me. Of course, I'll be wearing shorts. I always do.


So John, I wouldn't expect anyone to follow blindly. I was accused, and I answered the accusations with the facts of the matter. Now that you have heard both sides of the story, what say you? Need more info? More time to decide?


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2011)

since telling people to cool down and stand in a corner for a time isnt working... maybe ban them for a few days.. and then we can all get back to doing what this place is meant to do... 
I like reality shows.. I even have watched some soap operas.. but i get enough of this at work and dont need it here at home...


----------



## Fernando (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura said:


> since telling people to cool down and stand in a corner for a time isnt working... maybe ban them for a few days.. and then we can all get back to doing what this place is meant to do...
> I like reality shows.. I even have watched some soap operas.. but i get enough of this at work and dont need it here at home...



I think banning people would make them want to leave permanently and I would hate to see great forum contributors leave just for that. 

I'm sure these guys are adults and will eventually get over it.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow WOW Woo


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

I just love these types of posts. People that have nothing to say, but cant help saying something...



CtTortoiseMom said:


> stells said:
> 
> 
> > And who are you??? i'm guessing a follower of the "respected member"
> ...





This kind of stuff happends in your home?



Laura said:


> since telling people to cool down and stand in a corner for a time isnt working... maybe ban them for a few days.. and then we can all get back to doing what this place is meant to do...
> I like reality shows.. I even have watched some soap operas.. but i get enough of this at work and dont need it here at home...





Thought after our phone conversation that this was over... guess it is not. 



Tom said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > CtTortoise said:
> ...


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > CtTortoise said:
> ...


actually tom i spent alot of time thinking about all this at work today and i think i have come too a conclusion.other than pushing your opinions as fact i have no problem with you at all you as the rest of us are free too raise our torts as we please,in fact i apreciate your dedication.and at the end of the day none of this would have taken place had it not been for one of your krony's striking out at paul who asked a simple question.


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2011)

dont know why im bothering answering. but yes.. this computer i read all this stuff on is IN MY HOME. not at work.


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad you did.. its interesting and incredibly insightful. This may be part of the issue. I wonder how many others can't make the distinciton between what happends in real life and what happends on the net



Laura said:


> dont know why im bothering answering. but yes.. this computer i read all this stuff on is IN MY HOME. not at work.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

squamata said:


> none of this would have taken place had it not been for one of your krony's striking out at paul who asked a simple question.



I don't understand...you're blaming Tom for something someone else said? Someone who you THINK is a Tom follower?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it is sad, I know I have been involved in a couple of heated debates on here with a few members mainly regarding PETA but I always thought while we may have gotten heated we still remain friends, and I don't recall resorting to name calling, I find it sad that adults can't argue without resorting to name calling.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > none of this would have taken place had it not been for one of your krony's striking out at paul who asked a simple question.
> ...



i was at work so now im here lets get your sisters post about me back up so i can see it. and no im not blaming tom he can't control his followers one of them drew first blood and it trickled back too tom.and for the record i am not in the dark here i speak too people on the phone and am aware of some of the things that go on in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

Let me set the record straight...My sister is a crotchety old lady who lives in Oregon. I am a crotchety old lady who lives in Central California. We are no way alike and neither of us speaks for the other. I don't have anything to do with what she says or thinks and the same thing holds true for her.

Sorry if I got the meaning of your post wrong. It looked to me as if you were blaming Tom for something someone else said. Sorry.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Let me set the record straight...My sister is a crotchety old lady who lives in Oregon. I am a crotchety old lady who lives in Central California. We are no way alike and neither of us speaks for the other. I don't have anything to do with what she says or thinks and the same thing holds true for her.
> 
> Sorry if I got the meaning of your post wrong. It looked to me as if you were blaming Tom for something someone else said. Sorry.



I happen to like crotchety old ladies myself.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You are right and I apologize Jaqcui. Princess Leia and are going outside for the rest of the day.



You made a wise choice (the outside time). I did the same thing, only went to the "big" city shopping for tortoise food and then to a plant nursery. About 5 hours of time away from here for mental relaxation, because I too was losing patience and perhaps not writing as well and in the way I wanted/needed to do to get my point across. Sadly I return here to see not much has improved during the day.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried to say this earlier and it was deleted...So let me say it now. I did not say anything against either of the two of you. I did in fact skew the way I typed out your names and I did say that I don't think most of us care one way or the other about Tom's length of experience. I have my own experience to use. I do not agree with Tom on his theory of keeping his hatchlings so wet. If you go back and read my posts you will see that I preach 4 things that are needed to prevent pyramiding, diet, exercise, UVB and humidity. I am NOT one of Tom's cronies, I am an independent thinker and I operate a small turtle and tortoise rescue here in the PNW. I did, in my deleted post, asked you to please remember why you signed on to TFO, TORTOISES, you didn't join up to belittle or snipe at anyone else. All of this nit picking back and forth has changed the tone of TFO. This tension has taken most the fun out of it. Even the other threads which have nothing to do with the back biting feel the tension. I am simply asking you to stop. Stop picking at each other. There are people here that I don't like and that don't like me but we simply ignore each other. We don't create several threads devoted to the enjoyment of picking at each other. Please get back to talking about tortoises, I beg of you.

One more thing. My sister and I are independent of each other. She said it best when she said "We are no way alike and neither of us speaks for the other. I don't have anything to do with what she says or thinks and the same thing holds true for her". If you had met either one of us you would see that we are in no way alike. So don't blame my sister for anything I said. You have a complaint about me, you bring it to me and leave her out of it.

Now with all that said...please stop this fighting and get back to talking about tortoises


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think it is sad, I know I have been involved in a couple of heated debates on here with a few members mainly regarding PETA but I always thought while we may have gotten heated we still remain friends, and I don't recall resorting to name calling, I find it sad that adults can't argue without resorting to name calling.



 Me too!





onarock said:


> I just love these types of posts. People that have nothing to say, but cant help saying something...



Just in case your wondering we don't really need comments like this either.

Come on folks, start being nicer and more considerate to each other, please. This kind of talking and behavior (not just this comment but several others that have been posted during the day today are included) is not helping anything or anybody.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Let me set the record straight...My sister is a crotchety old lady who lives in Oregon. I am a crotchety old lady who lives in Central California. We are no way alike and neither of us speaks for the other. I don't have anything to do with what she says or thinks and the same thing holds true for her.
> 
> Sorry if I got the meaning of your post wrong. It looked to me as if you were blaming Tom for something someone else said. Sorry.



yvonne,i have too say that i like you and respect you.even when i first came to the forum and was shuned by most you were wiling to help me and i have not forgotten.this whole argument is spread across a few threads,and the fact is it was never about downing tom or belittleing him,it got way off course.the original argument was due too the way tom's methods are force fed on every person who comes too the forum.i personally don't think there is enough evidence too call what tom is doing the law there are alot of unanswered questions.right off the bat he went from dry too wet,what else did he change,has he tried feeding a wet tort nothing but cat food too see if diet could be the culprit?i've been in contact with many people outside this forum and through talking to them all and watching tom's results i am under the impression that allthough the wet method works nobody can say why for sure.if the wet torts grow up smooth but then all die after threee years for no apparent reason where will we be then?starting a new debate thread i i magine



maggie3fan said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually tom i spent alot of time thinking about all this at work today and i think i have come too a conclusion.other than pushing your opinions as fact i have no problem with you at all you as the rest of us are free too raise our torts as we please,in fact i apreciate your dedication.and at the end of the day none of this would have taken place had it not been for one of your krony's striking out at paul who asked a simple question.

[/quote]so im here lets hear what ya got too say.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

*OK!!! I'm putting you all on report! There will be NO comments any more forever and ever about the way people type or spell here on the forum!!! We can't all be 70 WPM typists or know how to spell all the words. Like it has been said so often, "We're here for the tortoises" NOT for spelling.*


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually i am here for the spelling, tortoise are secondary to me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh...she's really yelling at us...


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree Maggie. I have also stated in a few threads that I agree with alot of what you say. But, you did torch me for asking a question. And, you have tried to belittle me and John for the way we spell or write. I asked you those questions on the other thread because the person you were telling that stuff to was a green horn newbie and I thought that he/she should know some facts about MBD and thought you might be able to elaborate on them because you brought it up.... thats it. My first hand experience on here with you has been limited, but positive and I feel you tossed all that out because I was having a civil discussion with Doc and a heated one with Dean. Don't know what any of that had to do with you



maggie3fan said:


> I tried to say this earlier and it was deleted...So let me say it now. I did not say anything against either of the two of you. I did in fact skew the way I typed out your names and I did say that I don't think most of us care one way or the other about Tom's length of experience. I have my own experience to use. I do not agree with Tom on his theory of keeping his hatchlings so wet. If you go back and read my posts you will see that I preach 4 things that are needed to prevent pyramiding, diet, exercise, UVB and humidity. I am NOT one of Tom's cronies, I am an independent thinker and I operate a small turtle and tortoise rescue here in the PNW. I did, in my deleted post, asked you to please remember why you signed on to TFO, TORTOISES, you didn't join up to belittle or snipe at anyone else. All of this nit picking back and forth has changed the tone of TFO. This tension has taken most the fun out of it. Even the other threads which have nothing to do with the back biting feel the tension. I am simply asking you to stop. Stop picking at each other. There are people here that I don't like and that don't like me but we simply ignore each other. We don't create several threads devoted to the enjoyment of picking at each other. Please get back to talking about tortoises, I beg of you.
> 
> One more thing. My sister and I are independent of each other. She said it best when she said "We are no way alike and neither of us speaks for the other. I don't have anything to do with what she says or thinks and the same thing holds true for her". If you had met either one of us you would see that we are in no way alike. So don't blame my sister for anything I said. You have a complaint about me, you bring it to me and leave her out of it.
> 
> Now with all that said...please stop this fighting and get back to talking about tortoises


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

aneey onne seene any gud moveies lateily.+?


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

I would dive into this, but I'm afraid the water is'nt quite deep enough..



Torty Mom said:


> aneey onne seene any gud moveies lateily.+?


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

No worries, it's all good!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Gosh...she's really yelling at us...


 
Gee I wonder why? So is it helping? Is everybody getting the message????


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

onarock said:


> I agree Maggie. I have also stated in a few threads that I agree with alot of what you say. But, you did torch me for asking a question. And, you have tried to belittle me and John for the way we spell or write. I asked you those questions on the other thread because the person you were telling that stuff to was a green horn newbie and I thought that he/she should know some facts about MBD and thought you might be able to elaborate on them because you brought it up.... thats it. My first hand experience on here with you has been limited, but positive and I feel you tossed all that out because I was having a civil discussion with Doc and a heated one with Dean. Don't know what any of that had to do with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was not my intent to belittle you in any way. I did intend on insulting you and get you to use SpelChek. So I apologize to you for you misunderstanding my intended insult. 
If I had wanted that newbie to know about MBD I would have told him. I didn't tell him and I don't need any prodding from you to tell me what kind of advice to give. I was talking to him about pyramiding and I didn't want to confuse his newbie brain with the concept of MBD just yet, I give advice a little at a time for new keepers. If you had wanted him to understand about MBD you could have told him yourself. As for the rest...I'm not interested


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

Is spell check a forum tool? I dont see it on my browser as well.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

onarock said:


> Is spell check a forum tool? I dont see it on my browser as well.



Last I knew, no it isn't. I use Mozilla to get on here and thus use their spell check system, rather on mine it does it automatically by underlining misspelled (or words they think are misspelled like hatchling) with a bright red line. You click on it and it gives you a list of possible words and their spellings for you to choose from.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2011)

ya know i've worked with my hands my whole life never really had any use for typing till now.gee i hope i don't become bitter and miserable when i'm old.how's that did i spell it right for ya?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

I use mozilla with spell check, and I can't understand why it underlines hatchling every time?


----------



## Fernando (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> *OK!!! We can't all be 70 WPM typists.*



I'm a 70 WPM person 

But I understand everything everyone has been saying despite misspelling haha. 

I grew up during the internet boom...the LOL's OMG's STFU's LMAO's TTYL's.....more abreviations then I'd like to know really. 

I've been apart of so many forums...I just sort of learned how to skim and still understand.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Is spell check a forum tool? I dont see it on my browser as well.
> ...



Paul: When you see a red squiggly line under a word, you *RIGHT* click on that word and a window will pop up with other variations on how to spell the word.


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne. I do know how it works in MS Word or Excell. My browser doesnt have spell check. And TFO doesnt provide one as well. Untill I somehow add a spellcheck to my browser, its not going to get much better.



emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > onarock said:
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, ok. I just figured it worked that way for everyone. So I guess its my browser (firefox) that puts the red squiggly line under the mis-spelled words. (and whadda' ya' know...(firefox) has a red squiggly line under it. You'd think they'd recognize their own word. Ha!


----------



## onarock (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL, Yvonne think about this for a second. People are actually bashing me because I dont have spell check. People have backed their position about the spelling thing because I dont have spell check. Let me put it this way. I probably dont spell any worse than anyone else, its just that I dont have spell check. People have attacked me and then said use spell check. So, in reality they are not any better with grammar, thy just have spell check. Too funny. 

These are the same people that dont like my line of questioning and cant answer the questions that I ask. 

No, no... this is very interesting. I have been giving theses people far too much credit. 



emysemys said:


> Oh, ok. I just figured it worked that way for everyone. So I guess its my browser (firefox) that puts the red squiggly line under the mis-spelled words. (and whadda' ya' know...(firefox) has a red squiggly line under it. You'd thing they'd recognize their own word. Ha!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

I grew up before the net, I had to learn how to spell, I use spell check as a back up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll tell you what really bugs me (and I'm sorry Squamata, it has nothing to do with politics, but we've all kinda' gotten off the topic anyway). Its the new, young people who come on the forum and treat it like a cell phone. I HATE reading text-speak. We have a full keyboard here on the computer, use it!

OOPS! I guess I'm discriminating against those who get on the 'net on their cell phones. Sorry. But please don't use text speak.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2011)

I am sorta ok with text speak, I hate it when they use it in real life or at least try to.


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I don't know how to use spell check on the forum. I am an awful speller and I am dislexic (sp?). So I hope everyone can figure out what I am saying. If not I am sorry. I grew up before the internet and have only been using it for about 4 years.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

Angi said:


> Well I don't know how to use spell check on the forum. I am an awful speller and I am dislexic (sp?). So I hope everyone can figure out what I am saying. If not I am sorry. I grew up before the internet and have only been using it for about 4 years.



Hey, Angi: If we don't get it the first time, we can try again in your duplicate post!


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

HaaHaaaHa.... I promise to have my husband take a look at that. I am glad we can count on Yvonne to find humor in an annoying situation!

HaaHaaaHa.... I promise to have my husband take a look at that. I am glad we can count on Yvonne to find humor in an annoying situation!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been deleting the dups, but I'll leave that one. It makes a fine statement!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE


----------



## Fernando (Mar 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'll tell you what really bugs me (and I'm sorry Squamata, it has nothing to do with politics, but we've all kinda' gotten off the topic anyway). Its the new, young people who come on the forum and treat it like a cell phone. I HATE reading text-speak. We have a full keyboard here on the computer, use it!
> 
> OOPS! I guess I'm discriminating against those who get on the 'net on their cell phones. Sorry. But please don't use text speak.



Hey!!! 

I would take this as a compliment...I can't leave this forum alone. It's on my phone, my work computer and now my ipad.


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

fmadrigal said:


> I would take this as a compliment...I can't leave this forum alone. It's on my phone, my work computer and now my ipad.



+1 to that!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

terryo said:


> I agree Maggie. And visiting Tom would be a dream come true. Damn, I'd give anything to see Tom in shorts.


I talked to Tom at a 2 reptile shows. He's a real nice person and "very down to earth" kinda man. And yeah Terryo, he does look great in shorts!..
No worries Tom, 'we got your back'!..


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't leave this thread alone. It is like a train wreck I can't stop looking. I know I shouldn't, but I keep looking anyway.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

Uh-oh! Does that statement I made on my previous post make me a follower??? No way because I think for myself and have my own opinions!
Just my 2cents........hope I don't get in trouble for it.


----------



## terryo (Mar 19, 2011)

This thread would be so great if we were still snowed in. 
The concept of a wet verarium for any kind of turtle..tortoise, is not a new one that Tom discovered. My father did it 60 years ago with box turtles. I've been doing it with my boxies for 30 years, and now with Pio for almost four years. Tom just took it to a higher level. The man is happy, having fun with his torts, learning, and posting his findings, to help others. Why is everyone going crazy??? If you don't like what he's saying, posting or claiming....don't read it. If you have torts who are smooth without being in a wet environment....great. We all keep saying "everyone does things differently", so.......... 
The weather is getting nice now, lets just have fun and start posting pictures of our torts enjoying the great outdoors, and forget about these "snowy day" argumentative posts. 
Missy's son is coming home for two weeks....lets think about that!


----------



## John (Mar 19, 2011)

terryo said:


> This thread would be so great if we were still snowed in.
> The concept of a wet verarium for any kind of turtle..tortoise, is not a new one that Tom discovered. My father did it 60 years ago with box turtles. I've been doing it with my boxies for 30 years, and now with Pio for almost four years. Tom just took it to a higher level. The man is happy, having fun with his torts, learning, and posting his findings, to help others. Why is everyone going crazy??? If you don't like what he's saying, posting or claiming....don't read it. If you have torts who are smooth without being in a wet environment....great. We all keep saying "everyone does things differently", so..........
> The weather is getting nice now, lets just have fun and start posting pictures of our torts enjoying the great outdoors, and forget about these "snowy day" argumentative posts.
> Missy's son is coming home for two weeks....lets think about that!



enough said


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 19, 2011)

Angi said:


> Hmmmmm.....What could it be???????? Maybe *Marty is really a 50 year old man pretending to be a 15 year old girl* or could Tom really be a cat trainer. Or maybe Onarock really lives in Ohio. Maybe Yvonne doesn't really run a rescue, but likes turtle soup. Or maybe I am really a hot young chick that is sick of getting hit on by rich, handsome men so I pretend to be a middle aged married mom.
> 
> What ever it is I know one thing for sure. I have learned a lot here and truely appriciate all of you and your great advice. And to top it off nobody that I know of has complained about the fact that I can't spell and am tecknology retarted.
> 
> God bless you all and I hope you can work this out





How did you know!?!?!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 28, 2011)

ZzZZzZZz.... how sad.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> ZzZZzZZz.... how sad.



You just HAD to bump it, didn't you. It was dying a slow death.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha Yvonne. Sorry, I missed this thread. Should just be deleted.


----------



## John (Mar 30, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Haha Yvonne. Sorry, I missed this thread. Should just be deleted.


this thread was an attempt too not let another thread be censored,it is my belief that if a person is going too make statements and sell them as fact then he must be willing too have those statements challenged.that is what debates are about,if someone is going too claim thier way too raise tortoises is "the way"and push that method on every new person that hits the forum then all info should be available too those people.if someone writes a book for me the background and previous work done by that person is just as important as the info in the book,i don't see what the big deal is,i can research the background of any person who ever printed anything about tortoises i.e highfield,fifes,vetter,pirog too name a few.i agree that the other thread got out of hand but that was due too people runnung too defend tom and taking it off topic instead of debating the subject.its funny i read the glock perfection thread and statements are made there in reference too our right too bare arms and how corrupt our government may be,but yet those same people have no problem giving up their right too information,which by the way information is much more powerful than all the weapons mentioned.so if you all are content just believing what ever people say that is fine,buti for one would like too see the questions asked by paul answered.


----------



## Angi (Mar 30, 2011)

Squamata~ Will you please post another picture of yourself. The sceam thing is creepy.


----------



## terryo (Mar 30, 2011)

totally OT........

"SAY HELLO TOO THE BAD GUY" scarface

My son loved this movie. I thought he said..."Say hello to my little friend."


----------



## John (Mar 30, 2011)

terryo said:


> totally OT........
> 
> "SAY HELLO TOO THE BAD GUY" scarface
> 
> My son loved this movie. I thought he said..."Say hello to my little friend."


yes he did say that also,but my phrase was in the restaurant scene





Angi said:


> Squamata~ Will you please post another picture of yourself. The sceam thing is creepy.



lol thats not me its my kid on halloween.


----------

